# Touareg 2 Dynaudio System



## Lakeland Gunner (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi All,
Just got a new Touareg 2 for the wife with a Dynaudio system but not the tech pack with the Aux jack.
We had an aftermarket iPod adapter fitted by the dealer but now find out that there is only one com port on the back of this system so you have to choose between Satellite Radio and your iPod.
Does anyone know of a com port splitter available or can anyone make a suggestion that may allow us to use both?
I am not 100% sure that VW know this is a problem yet. I do know that it may upset Sirius as they give 3 months free service and then hope to get you to pay for the service thereafter. At the moment, the iPod would win every time.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 2 Dynaudio System (Lakeland Gunner)*

you'll need to use this: 
Sat radio pass thru








then you'll have functionality of both your ipod and the Sat radio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lakeland Gunner (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 2 Dynaudio System ([email protected])*

Thanks John,
I expect you will see an order from me in the very near future.
Does it come with a wiring diagram to help my dealer fit it?
I appreciate your help.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 2 Dynaudio System (Lakeland Gunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lakeland Gunner* »_Does it come with a wiring diagram to help my dealer fit it?

yes it does, infact we produce these products and resell them to many dealers for your exact situation


----------



## Lakeland Gunner (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Touareg 2 Dynaudio System ([email protected])*

John,
My dealer is giving me a hard time about doing this.
2 Questions?
1. How long does it take?
2. Is there any cutting of the factory wiring harness as they say they are not prepared to do that due to warranty issues.
I had my courtesy call from VW recently and mentioned this problem to them but so far no reply from customer service management.
Steve


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Touareg 2 Dynaudio System (Lakeland Gunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lakeland Gunner* »_
1. How long does it take?

if the tech knows what he is doing you should be looking at about 1 hour of labor

_Quote, originally posted by *Lakeland Gunner* »_2. Is there any cutting of the factory wiring harness as they say they are not prepared to do that due to warranty issues.

no, there is no cutting of any sort needed, you're simply putting VW wires in VW factory connectors, you are basicaly creating a harness that the factory didn't see the need to provide the customer with, all wired in accordance with factory spec


----------

